# EHU leads, fitting new cable



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Gewiss GW61004 Blue 3 pin plug and trailing corresponding socket, to which I need to fit a longer cable, but I cannot get the pug or socket apart, and I do not wish to break it.

On the plug I have the following markings 
16-6h/250 ~ 2P (EARTH SYMBOL) IP44

It has IN> OUT< on the inside of the plug, but when I insert a flat blade screwdriver it does not turn in either direction, I can see a metal screw on the inside where the cable goes, but cannot get a screwdriver in to do anything with it because of the cable already fitted.

Can anyone please tell or show me with a diagram how it is dismantled to fit longer cable, it cam with the van so I didn't put it together.

I've been messing with it for about an hour and can't find a way into the chuffing thing 

Kev..

I'm sure this would be of help to others too.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Kev

You may find it is a bayonet type fitting, get the plug in both hands, push in and twist.

If not give Glenn a ring.

Peter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think you will find it is cheaper to buy a new cable complete with plugs rather than muck about trying to increase its length! I bought a 25metre one at one of the shows for £15 and cut my old 25m one up into a 10m and 15m lengths and fitted plugs onto the open ends. Gives you much more flexibility.

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have cable, have ends, money already spent, but ta very much  Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Peter, is Glenn one of your lads?

If so I'll give him a ring tomorrow.

Kev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Kev_Behr said:


> Peter, is Glenn one of your lads?
> If so I'll give him a ring tomorrow.
> Kev.


Kev

Glenn is the engine driver! *Service Manager* only the top man for you.

Peter


----------

